# December Voting Poll entries 12 to 22



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The voting has begun. Wow, all the entries are fantastic!
22 members have voted in the 1 to 11 poll
and 23 members have voted in the 12 to 22 poll.
Please be sure to visit both polls and choose your favorites!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a busy time for many of us. Please remember to vote in both polls!
It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like in BOTH DECEMBER POLLS!
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Sunday, December 26th


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you voted?
This poll will close later today at 3:06 PM.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to *kh79. *All the pictures were awesome!
*
Watch for the Photo of the Year poll!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations kh79, fantastic picture. 

Photo of the Year Poll-

Photo of the Year Contest 2021 | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)


----------

